# Anthony Johnson Would Be A Contender At 205.



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Dude cuts from 240, which is about what Forrest cuts down from. Forrest is a huge LHW, and so would Anthony. Plus, he won't have to cut 70 pounds in order to fight, so he wouldn't be so drained.

He has great striking and great wrestling, not to mention he outgrappled BJJ purple belt, Dan Hardy, and outgrappled Kevin Burns, who subbed BJJ blackbelt, Roan Carneiro.

He, Jon Jones and Phil Davis would rule the LHW division. My goodness, look at all that athleticism.

Discuss.


----------



## Chileandude (Jan 17, 2008)

Seriously negging whoever feeds the troll. Plz don't fall for this.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

What did I say that makes you feel as if this is a troll?

Anthony Johnson would be a huge LHW: Fact.
Anthony Johnson has great wrestling: Fact.
Anthony Johnson's top game is solid: Fact.
Anthony has great striking: Fact.
Anthony dominated Dan Hardy, and was seriously weight drained: Fact.

Who is ruling the LHW division? Seriously athletic wrestlers, who have solid striking. Bader, Jones, Davis, all three are at the top.

Joe Rogan even stated that Johnson is about as big as Forrest. Is Joe Rogan trolling, too?


----------



## TheJame (Sep 3, 2006)

But why go from 170 to 205 when he could be the same prospect at 185?

Anthony obviously likes fighting smaller guys, he'd be giving up a huge advantage of his (size) going straight to LHW.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

He is taking the cowardly way of beating up on guys 70 pounds smaller than him, but on the other hand, he has lacking power and stamina in the second and third rounds due to being so drained.

Take Hendo for instance: He wasn't great at 185, but is great at 205. The extra weight makes him more explosive, a better striker, and a better wrestler.

Anthony would be a beast at 205.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Maybe he means a contender at UFC205 in 2015?


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

hell, maybe even at 205 :thumbsup: 

but he would be a real threat at 185 first :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Koscheck outstruck and outwrestled him pretty badly.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

He doesn't "cut" from 230-240 he gets fat on long layoffs and has to drop 20-30 pounds to get in shape and make his cut. He would be on the smaller side of LHW and I doubt his wrestling holds up at all against people who are the same size or larger. He belongs at MW where he would be a among the heaviest and have a decent gas tank.


----------



## sNuFf_rEaLiTy (Feb 2, 2009)

ish don't think so.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

have you actually seen rumble at 230? he's fat as hell.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Damone said:


> Anthony Johnson would be a *fat* LHW: Fact.
> Anthony Johnson has *mediocre* wrestling: Fact.
> Anthony Johnson's top game is *crappy*: Fact.
> Anthony has *mediocre* striking: Fact.
> Anthony dominated Dan Hardy, and was seriously weight drained. *But then again, Hardy has terrible wrestling*: Fact.


Fixed it for ya!:thumbsup:

Nice attempt though.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Yea nice troll attempt Damone


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

Yeah, the guy who couldn't beat Josh Koscheck would challenge for the belt at 205. Seems totally plausible.


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

khoveraki said:


> Koscheck outstruck and outwrestled him pretty badly.


This , Even though i like Hardy its not a huge scalp and any fighter with a double leg or greco roman wrestling has a massive advantage and easy way to beat Hardy.

Like Khoveraki states Koscheck schooled him at grappling and many bigger fighters than Koscheck like Evans , Bader , Davis and Jones would do the same , 205 he would be run of the mill average fighter with no advantages going for him, he brings nothing to the division that is already there or better. 

Also the reason he probably won't go to 185 is his manager said its a huge struggle to get to 170 and also a struggle to even get to 185. 

Although recently he has said he wants Doomsday so maybe he will stay at 170 ?


----------



## Deftsound (Jan 1, 2008)

I don't think he'd be huge at LHW, he honestly didn't look a whole lot bigger than hardy to me last night. I think he would be an average sized light heavyweight and a big middleweight. He should cut to 185 and see how that goes.


----------



## Black_S15 (Jul 14, 2010)

it would be more logical to give the middle weight division a crack first before LHW.


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

He might be a contender in a pie eating contest........


----------



## SeanY (Oct 24, 2010)

People who are saying he is 70 lbs heavier than guys he fights are stupid. Do you people actually think he cuts 70 lbs in a day, in a week, in a month? No matter how long. Overnight, he will not put the 70 lbs back on. In the latest DW vlog, he says he weighed in at like 195 lbs. Granted that is heavier than most WW, I bet Dan Hardy weighed in at the mid 180's. He is big yes, but compared to LHW, they will merk him, they are used cutting less, and have fought people stronger, Rumble will not be strong enough at LHW unless he trains like a LHW.


----------



## log (Jul 19, 2010)

People have to correct short term memory. Anyone who claims that Johnson lost to Kos, is looking at a UFC highlight package or reading a stat on Wiki.

Koscheck was outboxed and outwrestled in that fight until the 'phantom knee' as well as a couple of eye pokes to a guy who had surgery for the same thing.

That said, Johnson as a contender in the UFC's 205 pound division? I would have to see him try fighting at that weight as opposed to just walking around close to it.


----------



## Robb2140 (Oct 21, 2006)

I agree with the OP, I think Rumble would be a major contender at 205. He looks drained trying to fight at 170 and even 185 is a big cut for him. Look at Nick Diaz, dude is a totally different fighter at 170 or 185 than he was trying to fight at 160, same can be said for Swick who looked sickly fighting at 170, Hendo is another great example that was already brought up, he is much better at 205 than he is at 185. Sometimes a move up in wieght can really benefit a fighter and in the case of Anthony Johnson I would say he will be even more dangerous at 205.

I think AJ vs Rampage would be an absolute war and I could'nt predict the winner if you put a gun to my head. A lot of people are sleeping on AJ but he's known as "Rumble" because he loves to mix it up and trade which means he's as tough as nails.

I think AJ would make a splash in the already deep UFC LHW division.:thumb02:


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

185 should be his main focus not 205.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Maybe we should feed Johnson to a guy like Fitch or Alves to cut his hype train off before it gets out of control.


----------



## Mike28 (Aug 11, 2010)

I would really like to see Johnson at 185 not 205. I don't understand why someone who can make a cut to 170 would want to go up 2 weight classes without even trying 185. I think he could do very well at MW. I don't see him doing very well at 205 though. I think a lot of the top LHW would school him. Just to name a few.

Jones
Evans
Rampage
Shogun
Machida
Bader
Griffin


----------



## LTrain5563 (Feb 16, 2011)

1st off Johnson has maybe been at 230 a few times in his carrear, but I wouldn't say he cuts from 230. I mean the dude has had some huge layoffs. Getting up to 230 or so during long layoffs is getting fat. I don't see it the same as cutting from 230. Why do you think the guy has so many layoffs. I mean it takes alot of motivation to lose 60pounds. Cutting IMO, is where a fighter reaches his natural (non-deit) weight and then loses it consisently with ease. Johnson loses the weight, but not alway smartly. Thats why he looks like crap in some fight and a beast in others. Honestly what he does is not healthy. 

The massive flucuation in weight is partly the reason he's not a contender at 170 and will never be. He has to take massive layoffs. So this stops him from fighting regually enough to become a contender and stops him from taking fight on short notice.

To answer your question no he would not be a contender at 205. I mean look at his record at 170. He 9-3 overall and 6-3 in the UFC. He has loses to Koscheck, which is understandable because he is one of the best at 170. But also to Kevin Burns and Rich Clementi who are not even in the UFC anymore. I give him a little leadway in the Burns fight because he did get eye poked like 5 times and then return to Ko him with a nice high head kick. But come one Hardy is his biggest win not to mention he's the only guy he's beatin that is still in the UFC.

I do think he would be a better fit in the MW division. If he was able to hire someone like Mick Dolce to help him keep a consistent diet. I honestly think he could be a beast a 185. Plus he would still be bigger than most of the fighters at that weight class as well. 

Think of this, if Johnson was able stay around 220. In between fights, I think he could constintly make a healthy cut to 185 with ease. Then he could probally get back up 200-205 by fight night. 

There are several reasons why 185 would be the best thing for him. 
1.) Overall the MW is less competitive than the WW division
2.) There drastically less top level Wrestlers 
3.) it would make it easier for him to consistently make healty cuts and still be bigger than most on fight night.


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

I think moving to 185 is his best bet. He'd do OK there i think.


----------



## Iuanes (Feb 17, 2009)




----------



## Iuanes (Feb 17, 2009)

Thought I would resurrect this 2011 thread to formally eat crow concerning Rumbles Light Heavy Weight prospects. 

Some users were pretty prophetic concerning his chances. Guy looks like a beast.


----------



## _redruM_ (Dec 30, 2007)

Iuanes said:


> Thought I would resurrect this 2011 thread to formally eat crow concerning Rumbles Light Heavy Weight prospects.
> 
> Some users were pretty prophetic concerning his chances. Guy looks like a beast.


The most amusing thing about this bump is that while you're right about some people being prophetic concerning his chances, the reality is this really was a troll post. Damone was infamous for these. And look where we are now. Life is funny, and so is MMA.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Well ****, this is some next level prophet stuff right there.


----------



## Jesy Blue (May 8, 2009)

well he hasn't been on since 2011, but i'm gonna positive rep his initial post anyway.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

I said he could be a contender at 185 before his fight with vitor and he still could but I never thought he would go to 205.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Thought Damone came back from the grave to state a point. That's some foresight right there...


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

someone even mentioned 2015 in the 1st page.
This is the kind of necrothreading me likes. 

op was spot on!


----------



## kc1983 (May 27, 2007)

Can the OP suggest which stocks we should all invest in next ??


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Would be more incredible if he didn't say "Phil Davis would rule every division" lmao.

But pretty incredible first page.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Repped this guy... this was brilliant.


----------



## Hiro (Mar 9, 2010)

Good on those who backed Rumble for 205!

Phil Davis though :confused02:


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Hiro said:


> Good on those who backed Rumble for 205!
> 
> Phil Davis though :confused02:


Ha, easy to say that now... Davis was a really well regarded prospect at the time.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Props to the OP. 

It is what most people do here. If you have an opinion that people don't see or agree with then you are a troll and told off. 

Wasn't a troll post at all.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Props to the OP.
> 
> It is what most people do here. If you have an opinion that people don't see or agree with then you are a troll and told off.
> 
> Wasn't a troll post at all.


Don't I fking know it lol.


----------



## prospect (Mar 26, 2014)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Don't I fking know it lol.


if you're talking about what i think you're talking about then YOU WERE TROLLING


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

prospect said:


> if you're talking about what i think you're talking about then YOU WERE TROLLING


No seriously me and that Possum are having a child on November 3rd.

Wait...what do you think I was talking about?


----------



## prospect (Mar 26, 2014)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> No seriously me and that Possum are having a child on November 3rd.
> 
> Wait...what do you think I was talking about?


that time you got banned for " being a troll "


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

lol Damone is an MMAF legend round here of sorts, he used to come on here saying in threads how Anderson's biggest threat was Nate Quarry, then he'd just sit back and watch people go nuts at him. 

Love the guy.

Gonna rep the guy too


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

Haha, I remember this thread. Well played, Damone, well played. I wonder if he has even thought about this claim of his since Johnson has become a top contender at 205. That's assuming he still follows MMA. I hope he is doing well. His retro watch posts were always a fun read. I'm going to give him a positive rep anyway. That's pretty impressive stuff. I love all the negativity that followed his post. MMA is truly an unpredictable sport. I'm almost done making predictions.

Who am I kidding? I can't help myself.

I also remember people saying they would love to see Johnson face Jones back when he was still trying to make a run at 170. A lot of people's responses were "They're in completely different weight classes, why even mention the possibility of that fight?" Little did we know that Johnson was just at the beginning of his MMA story. 170 was never even close to his home and I'm glad he realized that.

Still waiting for him to keep his promise he made in his post fight interview after beating Tommy Speer nearly 7 years ago. He promised us fans that he would one day win UFC gold. Who knew it would potentially be at 205?


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Props to the OP.
> 
> It is what most people do here. If you have an opinion that people don't see or agree with then you are a troll and told off.
> 
> Wasn't a troll post at all.


And it only took what.. 4 years. :thumbsup:


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

*This thread FTW*

This thread is awesome! hahaha


----------



## sucrets (Jul 8, 2007)

Man, there are a lot of users here who ended up with heir foot in their mouth. 

Great read.


...From 2011... LOLOLOL prophecy.


----------



## Emericanaddict (Dec 31, 2006)

Swank...


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

prospect said:


> that time you got banned for " being a troll "


I got banned for saying Mark Hunt's striking technique was overrated. Voiceless called me a troll and No Mercy banned me for "using insults like troll against a guy who trains MMA" or something like that.

My man Werdum though :thumb02:


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Suvaco said:


> Yeah, the guy who couldn't beat Josh Koscheck would challenge for the belt at 205. Seems totally plausible.


This is my fav post. 

As others have said though this really was a troll post at the time. Just so amazing how it came true.

Rep to the thread ressurector!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## amoosenamedhank (Sep 2, 2009)

Well I'm glad not to seem my name among those eating crow... you never know what you might have been thinking 4 years ago.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

Robb2140 said:


> I agree with the OP, I think Rumble would be a major contender at 205. He looks drained trying to fight at 170 and even 185 is a big cut for him. Look at Nick Diaz, dude is a totally different fighter at 170 or 185 than he was trying to fight at 160, same can be said for Swick who looked sickly fighting at 170, Hendo is another great example that was already brought up, he is much better at 205 than he is at 185. Sometimes a move up in wieght can really benefit a fighter and in the case of Anthony Johnson I would say he will be even more dangerous at 205.
> 
> I think AJ vs Rampage would be an absolute war and I could'nt predict the winner if you put a gun to my head. A lot of people are sleeping on AJ but he's known as "Rumble" because he loves to mix it up and trade which means he's as tough as nails.
> 
> I think AJ would make a splash in the already deep UFC LHW division.:thumb02:


Another pearl of wisdom in this thread.~
Dang, i wanna be half this wise!


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

hixxy said:


> Maybe he means a contender at *UFC205 in 2015*?


:laugh:


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> :laugh:


This was my favorite as well. I had to rep that user.


----------



## Dr Gonzo (May 27, 2010)

MagiK11 said:


> This was my favorite as well. I had to rep that user.


Hixxy is cool. Shame he doesn't post much anymore although we still chat now and again on facebook.


----------



## murrayjb (Oct 17, 2006)

Stapler said:


> Haha, I remember this thread. Well played, Damone, well played. I wonder if he has even thought about this claim of his since Johnson has become a top contender at 205. That's assuming he still follows MMA. I hope he is doing well. His retro watch posts were always a fun read. I'm going to give him a positive rep anyway. That's pretty impressive stuff. I love all the negativity that followed his post. MMA is truly an unpredictable sport. I'm almost done making predictions.
> 
> Who am I kidding? I can't help myself.
> 
> ...


I remember this too. Damone, man Lol


----------



## Hiro (Mar 9, 2010)

Joabbuac said:


> Ha, easy to say that now... Davis was a really well regarded prospect at the time.


One dimensional fighters never succeed these days. Never again will a wrestler with terrible striking have extended success in the UFC, Davis proved that.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Hiro said:


> One dimensional fighters never succeed these days. Never again will a wrestler with terrible striking have extended success in the UFC, Davis proved that.


I don't think he proved that it can never happen, you would just need a braver, better wrestler than Davis. 

I think predictions made in 2011 were made with the thinking he would actually improve some of his skills in the next 4 years.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

He did make a good call.. Maybe he is Rumble Johnson!?!?


----------



## Dr Gonzo (May 27, 2010)

hixxy said:


> He did make a good call.. Maybe he is Rumble Johnson!?!?


Thought I'd get you to come back! Sticking around? Or shall we start up a lingerie Football league forum?


----------



## prospect (Mar 26, 2014)

a guy from the past is among us


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

What do you mean prospect?


----------



## Ryankmfdm (Sep 24, 2010)

I neg repped him. Sure, he _was_ right, but it was still a troll post, and trolls must be punished. Oh, and I'm a Gustafsson fan.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Dr Gonzo said:


> Thought I'd get you to come back! Sticking around? Or shall we start up a lingerie Football league forum?


I need to come back, miss all you guys.


----------



## Dr Gonzo (May 27, 2010)

hixxy said:


> I need to come back, miss all you guys.


I miss the Holly Willoughby avatar!


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Apparently someone made a prophecy four years ago and it came true. Though if I recall when Johnson fought Arlovski he weighed in around 230. How in the world is Johnson alive though if he cut that much on a regular basis?


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> Apparently someone made a prophecy four years ago and it came true. Though if I recall when Johnson fought Arlovski he weighed in around 230. How in the world is Johnson alive though if he cut that much on a regular basis?


Did you see his fights? Against Koscheck Rumble was stumbling around completely emaciated, he probably did some permanent damage.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

prospect said:


> a guy from the past is among us


It would not surprise me one bit


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

rabakill said:


> Did you see his fights? Against Koscheck Rumble was stumbling around completely emaciated, he probably did some permanent damage.


Yeah his liver and/or kidney's probably aren't doing too well. I'm wondering though if he was seriously cutting 70 pounds. How is it humanly possible to cut that much weight on a regular basis?


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

kantowrestler said:


> Yeah his liver and/or kidney's probably aren't doing too well. I'm wondering though if he was seriously cutting 70 pounds. How is it humanly possible to cut that much weight on a regular basis?


Well, as he used to miss weight nearly every fight, I'd say it isn't possible :thumb02:


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Plus he probably wasn't using Mike Dolce to help him out in his cuts. Either that or Dolce refused to help him as he's said before. Seventy pounds is just a rediculous amount of weight to cut.


----------

